# Scapula ultrasound cpt



## delosreyesc (Mar 9, 2011)

Please assist in finding the appropriate CPT for ultrasound of scapula. Is it 76880?


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Mar 9, 2011)

i'd go with 76882.


----------



## delosreyesc (Apr 3, 2011)

thank you.


----------

